# Bahmi Goreng



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

Bahmi Goreng is spanish for "Indonesian Fried Noodles". Be advised that if you make this recipe, you will over-eat. It can be made with just about any kind of meat, but my favorite is to use either 1/2 chicken and 1/2 pork sausage, or 1/3 each of chicken, sausage, and shrimp.

You will need:

12 oz bag of THIN egg noodles. These can be hard to find, look in the ethnic foods section.
1 to 1-1/2 pounds of meat. Chicken, pork sausage, ground beef, shrimp, cubed pork or beef, venison, whatever.
4-8 oz Bok Choy, chopped at 1/4" intervals
4 Green Onions, chopped
10 shallots, or 1 red onion, chopped or sliced
4-5 cloves garlic
1 tbsp grated ginger
1-2 red chilies or red pepper to taste
1/2 cup peanut oil
1/4 cup soy sauce
1 tsp sugar
salt to taste

Cook your meats of choice in a frying pan and set aside. Boil noodles until almost tender, drain and rinse with cold water. Heat oil in large frying pan and fry noodles on high heat until slightly golden brown (I usually do 1/2 the noodles at a time), then remove from pan. Put a small amount of oil in the pan, and fry onions for just a minute. Add the spices and soy, then add the bok choy and green onion. Let this reduce for a minute or two, and dump in your meat and the noodles. Stir fry everything together until its all mixed, add salt to taste, and gorge yourself.

This makes enough for 4 massive man-sized portions. Cut the recipe in half if you want.

Sometimes I will add a few tablespoons of Yoshida's Original Gourmet sauce instead of the sugar. Drizzle a little more on your noodles if you like them a bit saucier. You can also use garlic and ginger in the powdered form if you're not ambitious enough to go for the fresh. You can also garnish with fresh basil, cilantro, or omelet shreds if you desire.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Aaannnd.... I am starving now!! I will have to try this and let you know what I think!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Huh, Sounds like something that could be enjoyed at tomorrows festivities. uuuuhh hhhummmmm. :shock:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Huh, Sounds like something that could be enjoyed at tomorrows festivities. uuuuhh hhhummmmm. :shock:


Whats tomorrow ? :?


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm so glad you liked it, Smitty! It's true that this recipe is pretty flexible but it always turns out bueno.

Sorry I couldn't make the BBQ Mr. Tree, I would have been happy to bring some eets. But I was in Idaho that day  


SilverSmitty said:


> Ok, shallots? 4.99/lb?! **O**


Yeah, they are also a lot more work to cut up. So I use the red onion.


----------

